# Gastric?



## daznz (May 8, 2008)

Whats Gastric? in my sauce book its asking for 15ml of gastric any ideas
Google didnt help me out

Sorry i found the answer in my sauce book.... whats the best wine vingar to use?

Daz


----------



## maywen (Dec 26, 2007)

Cant wait to see a technical answer to this one.....
In Australia it is the end result of eating too much spicy food.
Certainly wouldn't be adding this to my sauces.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Perhaps you mean *gastrique*? That would affect your Google search.

Gastrique - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

**giggle** I love those cute little slip ups. So tiny, yet it changes so much. Like in my Spanish class, comb and penis is only different in one letter, and that letter doesn't change a lot. Sorry, a bit off topic.... it's been a long week.


----------



## daznz (May 8, 2008)

A gastric is prepared with approximately one part suger two parts wine vinegar. usually 2 tablespoons of gastric to liter (quart) of sauce

Daz


----------

